
Explaining SQL and NoSQL, to Grandma - sebscholl
https://medium.com/swlh/explaining-sql-and-nosql-to-grandma-9d7a69378be8
======
PeterCorless
My stepkids' grandma designed databases until she retired.

------
rryan
The grandma stereotype is discriminatory towards both age and gender.

~~~
spectramax
Also, the entire article would be much clearer with plain language. Analogies
are overrated and ELI5 method actually hurts in grasping complex abstract
topics.

~~~
sebscholl
I have a really hard time swallowing the idea of analogies being over-rated.
There is so much literature behind the effectiveness of analogies in learning,
particularly in sciences:
[https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/8518/367cc1ef090ea263c39e91...](https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/8518/367cc1ef090ea263c39e912a4acaf59dd3d5.pdf)

Why do you feel this way?

~~~
spectramax
I should correct myself and say that Analogies are "Overused". Feynman's
teaching style had frequent use of Analogies but as a way to clarify the
concept, not manifest the concept using an analogy in a didactic manner to
students. He explained things in plain english first.

Analogies definitely have a place in learning but it should be carefully
prefaced with a warning that analogies can only go so far. You can't explain
Quantum Electrodynamics using analogies or you're misleading the students.

~~~
sebscholl
Challenge accepted.

